# Интересно, есть тут "ветераны", которые избежали операции?



## Андреeй (8 Сен 2011)

Здравствуйте! Когда был на приеме, врач предложила мне показаться нейрохирургу, и рассказала печальную историю про её пациента, который начинал с таких же размеров грыжи как у меня, через год добился её увеличения в пару раз, и был вынужден всё-таки пойти на операцию. А есть другие истории, когда люди как-то лечились или не лечились (без китайской или киевской экзотики), и через год и больше не попадали к нейрохирургу?


----------



## Asper (8 Сен 2011)

Имются очень известные данные клинических исследований, которые были опубликованые в журнале American Family Physician (2008), согласно которым через 2 года *нет* различий в исходах между хирургическим и консервативным лечением острой грыжи межпозвонкового диска поясничного отдела позвоночника и выбор терапии должен основываться на тяжести боли и желании пациента. Поэтому если нет "абсолютных" и "срочных" показаний к опреативному лечению, обуслолванных грыжей межпозвонкового диска поясничного отдела позвоночника, то "ветеранами", избежавшими операции могут быть абсолютное большинство. Дело за терпением пациента, профессионализмом консервативнолечащих-врачей, способностью пациента противостоять "агрессивно-активной политики нейрохирургов", способностью врача(типа-невролог) не вестись на кое-каие утверждения-страшилки и рекомендации нейрохиругов, а также возможностью государства и работадателей "дать средства и время нормально поболеть" его работнику и др.


----------



## Szvetlana (8 Сен 2011)

Я подхожу к обоим категориям пациентов: у меня была операция "абсолютная" и "срочная" (1988). В настоящее время являюсь "ветераном" избежавшим операцию. 6 июня должны были сделать операцию по удалению грыжи межпозвонкового диска с одновременной фиксацией позвонков из-за листеза. От операции я отказалась. Ежедневно делала ЛФК. Приняла 10 физиотерапевтических процедур и все как рукой сняло. Лекарства принимала только вначале болезни, когда не было сил терпеть боли. Сейчас живу полноценной жизнью. Хорошо, что я противостояла активным уговорам нейрохирурга. До сих пор не знаю от чего так болела нога, но принципе это и не важно.
Не спешите, думайте, это оградит вас от ненужных, роковых ошибок.

Asper


----------



## gudkov (8 Сен 2011)

Таких ветеранов половина населения земного шара))) Причем подавляющая часть этих ветеранов и не догадываются, что имели грыжу МПД)))


----------



## Татоша (8 Сен 2011)

И я ветеран))) В последний раз уже все врачи "умывали" руки и отправляли на операцию. Когда было совсем невыносимо и уже сама хотела ,чтобы меня порезали, просто не могла представить,как доехать на консультацию к нейрохирургу. Не поехала. Не смогла .Пару месяцев провалялась в постели,практически не вставая. Потом боли стали чуть меньше, приехала к Александру Вячеславовичу Абелю. Вот,все лето отработала, жива-здорова,всех от операции отговариваю))


----------



## Татьяна В (13 Сен 2011)

Szvetlana написал(а):


> 6 июня должны были сделать операцию по удалению грыжи межпозвонкового диска с одновременной фиксацией позвонков из-за листеза. От операции я отказалась. Ежедневно делала ЛФК. Приняла 10 физиотерапевтических процедур и все как рукой сняло.


Светлана, мне очень интересна тема про грыжу и ЛФК. Скажите пожалуйста, какой был у Вас размер грыжи, насколько большая? И советовали ли Вам врачи делать ЛФК или нет?


----------



## Szvetlana (14 Сен 2011)

Грыжа у меня была (есть?) не большая 2-3 мм. Это уже на этом сайте я узнала, что это протрузия. К первому врачу к кому я попала на прием был нейрохирург. Сделали МР хирург глянув на снимок сказал, что необходимо оперироваться. Первое удалить грыжу от которой у меня боли в ноге. А поскольку у меня листез и нестабильность позвоночника его необходимо укрепить. Каким точно методом он сказать не мог. "Я решу это во время операции" - ответил мне нейрохирург. На вопрос об ЛФК однозначно ответил, что заниматься не имеет смысла. После операции да. О лечении он и слышать не хотел, по его мнению это будет пустой тратой времени и денег. "Вот как раз на 6 июня имеется место на операцию" - и он приготовился записывать меня. А у меня и дар речи отнялся. Я отказалась от этой даты на операцию. Договорились, что как только я решусь, то позвоню ему и мы догоримся о консультации - какие обследования нужно сделать до операции.
Спустя месяц я попала на прием к ревматологу. Его мнение было полностью противоположенное мнению нейрохирурга. Назначил мне физиотерапетические процедуры. Туда входило и ЛФК с индивидуальным инструктором. Но инструктора я не получила, поскольку индивидуальные инструкторы перегруженны работой с послеопрационными больными. Как я не спорила и т.д. меня послали в группу ЛФК. Там же нас собрали с разнообразными диагнозами. У кого радикулит , а кого шея болит. Делали около 1о упражнений каждое по два три захода. Были такие упражнения, которые я делать и не могла. Это упражнения с прогибаниями спины назад. Я перестала ходить в группу.
Ведь я себе уже давно подобрала упражнения, которые имееют хорошее воздействие на поясницу и на всю спину. Их я делала каждое утро и вечер по пол часа, а то и по часу. Принимая во внимания все свои болячки, на сегодня мое состояние удовлетворительное, лишь бы хуже не было


----------



## Татьяна В (15 Сен 2011)

Видимо, все нейрохирурги чем-то похожи. По любому поводу - операцию. Не понимаю, почему Вам он так однозначно ее советовал. Ну и мне так же. Правда, когда я сказала, что сейчас-то ничего не болит, посоветовал приходить к нему при следующем обострении. Причем, картину будущего нарисовал мрачную. У меня, правда, грыжа большая - 12 мм. И вот тоже сказал: ЛФК нельзя. А я ж не могу только лежать на диване и аккуратненько доходить до работы и обратно. Двигаться как-нибудь надо! Хотя, после последних двух обострений очень страшно. Здесь, на форуме, часто встречается выражение "хожу как хрустальная ваза". Вот, я именно так и хожу. Не знаю пока, где бы информацию получить, что все-таки можно делать. Надо еще куда-нибудь у нас платно сходить. Платно врачи хоть что-то сказать могут. Бесплатные молчат как партизаны, и одно желание у них, похоже: шли бы вы все больные отсюда подальше.
Желаю Вам, Светлана, удачи и улучшения. Может, проживем и без операции.


----------



## Fint (15 Сен 2011)

Андреeй написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Когда был на приеме, врач предложила мне показаться нейрохирургу, и рассказала печальную историю про её пациента, который начинал с таких же размеров грыжи как у меня, через год добился её увеличения в пару раз, и был вынужден всё-таки пойти на операцию. А есть другие истории, когда люди как-то лечились или не лечились (без китайской или киевской экзотики), и через год и больше не попадали к нейрохирургу?


Андрей, не знаю можно ли меня отнести к "ветеранам" : последнее обострение в ноябре 2010 г. , тогда же обнаружили грыжу 11 мм, парез стопы (https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/5348/).  От операции отказалась, через 4 месяца грыжа уменьшилась до 5 мм, функция стопы восстановилась. Хожу заниматься в медицинский центр (тренажеры и суставная гимнастика). Делала небольшой перерыв в занятиях на летний период. Дачные работы выполняла в щадящем режиме. В общем лето прошло без обострений. Буду надеяться что и дальше все будет в порядке.
Всем удачи!


----------



## Достала грыжа (20 Сен 2011)

Я не ветеран, я только учусь...
Терпеть боль  и жить с нею.


----------



## Mari35 (27 Сен 2011)

Татоша написал(а):


> И я ветеран))) В последний раз уже все врачи "умывали" руки и отправляли на операцию. Когда было совсем невыносимо и уже сама хотела ,чтобы меня порезали, просто не могла представить,как доехать на консультацию к нейрохирургу. Не поехала. Не смогла .Пару месяцев провалялась в постели,практически не вставая. Потом боли стали чуть меньше, приехала к Александру Вячеславовичу Абелю. Вот,все лето отработала, жива-здорова,всех от операции отговариваю))


Татоша сколько времени прошло с момента отправки на операцию? И на данный момент какие ощущения? Кроме посещений Александра Вячеславовича, что еще предпринимали? Я тоже пытаюсь избежать опреации. На данный момент все как-то остановилось, нет улучшений, нет ухудшений. Ежедневно ноет нога, иногда поясница, ближе к вечеру...


----------



## Евгения М (16 Ноя 2011)

Всем доброго времени суток!!! У меня тоже есть проблема с грыжей, это началось три года назад, ее размер был 7 мм, на данный момент я не знаю ее размера, но две недели назад я переехала жить в Германию к мужу, еще живя в России у меня начались сначала слабые боли в ноге, потом сильнее, когда приехала в Германию, боли стали невозможными, особенно по утрам.  Муж повез меня в больницу, меня направили на МРТ, там показало, что грыжа моя зажимает нерв (извиняюсь заранее, пишу своими словами) от этого такие сильные боли.  Назначили Перирадикулярную терапию, я точно не знаю как она называется по русски, но в Германии она называется PRT. Это инъекции, их можно сделать от 2-х до 5-ти инъекций.  Сегодня мне сделали первую инъекцию, ощущения от самой процедуры малоприятные, тебе вгоняют иглу в позвоночник до самой грыжи, все это под местным наркозом, вводят препарат в саму грыжу, дело двух минут, если не учитывать наркоз. Сейчас боли ослабли, но не на много, через неделю следующая инъекция. Главное -  завтра утром встать без проблем Это будет моё первое утро после инъекции, этого времени суток я боюсь больше всего в последнее время...


----------



## svv22 (12 Мар 2012)

*Откликнитесь те, кто не делал операцию*
Тут есть тема про тех кто сделал операцию, ее прочитал почти всю. Примерно расклад ясен. Теперь хотелось бы узнать про тех кто операцию не делал. Вкратце о своей болезни: в августе прошлого года при разгибании почувствовал боль в пояснице, поначалу не придал этому значения. Также таскал тяжести, работал и т.д. В середине сентября стало уже по настоящему плохо - левая нога еле поднималась, сидеть было практически невозможно. Пошел в гос больницу. Сделали рентген - диагноз защемление чего-то там,
деклофенак, витамины, физио. параллельно ходил еще к мануальщику. Через 3 недели выписали с некоторым улучшением. К ноябрю все вернулось на круги своя. Пошел в платную больницу- уж там то точно помогут. Вот моя тема если кому интересно https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/7215/#post-83924. Сделали узи - грыжа 10мм возможен секвестр и послали на МРТ. Прчитав "страшное" слово секвестр и услышав мои зловещие пророчества насчет того, что вместо возможного будущего наследника в коляске придется возить уже меня, свалила боевая подруга. Мрт, правда, секвестр не подтвердило, но все остальное было в наличии. В платной клинике взялись лечить: капельницы (не знаю с чем),потом массаж, блокады и в конце карипаин 15 раз. После чего сделали еще узи - грыжа вроде немного уменьшилась до 8,5 мм, но по моим ощущениям прогресс был почти незаметный. Врачи уже стали намекать на операцию, т.к. типа лечение на меня не действует. Почитали с оставшимся котом это заключение - настроение ниже плинтуса, думал кот теперь тоже уйдет, но он как ни странно остался. К этому времени уже наметились ощутимые финансовые проблемы: на лечение ушла почти тридцатка, а одну из работ, которая приносила основной доход пришлось практически бросить еще осенью. Сделали еще 10 карипаинов, после чего не почувствовав заметного облегчения я решил завязать с лечением и если станет уже совсем плохо идти сдаваться хирургу. Эта мысль уже неоднократно возникала, но благодаря постам Гудкова (за что ему отдельное спасибо) она так и не воплотилась в реальность. Было это примерно полтора месяца назад. И как ни странно за это время мне стало значительно лучше. Может карипаин наконец дошел до нужного места и начал действовать? За это время особо упражнениями не занимался, старался больше ходить. Да, еще мож кому пригодится: соорудил себе что-то типа лежанки для отдыха: ноги горизонтально, а спина градусов на 20-30 поднята + небольшой валик под поясницу. Не знаю как у других, но у меня наиболее сильные боли были когда встаешь из лежачего положения или наоборот ложишься. А на такой "кровати" эти переходные процессы практически не проявляются. Спать на ней конечно нельзя, но передохнуть вполне. Может доктора объяснят механизм? Еще все собирался прикупить витафон, хоть к нему у врачей довольно скептическое отношение, но я лично знаю двоих людей, которым эта приблуда реально помогает (правда от болей в суставах). Но после анализа схемы витафона (я сам электронщик по профессии) нашлось более интересное решение. У этого прибора собс-но два недостатка маленькая мощность + мерзкий, сверлящий нервы, звук. Короче - берете колонку от музыкально центра, прислоняете к спине, втыкаете диск с какой-нибудь классикой, главное чтоб побольше
инструментов и... собственно все. ногой можно регулировать громкость и выбирать репертуар. В итоге получаем мощность на порядок больше, более широкий спектр частот, ну и вместо свиста - музыка. Ощущения кстати довольно прикольные - лежишь и чувствуешь как разные части организма периодически входят в резонанс.
Сейчас состояние, тьфу три раза, помаленьку улучшается, Но как-то волнами, т.е. то вообще все отлично, то опять небольшое ухудшение. Но в целом становится лучше.
до обеда практически живу как нормальный человек, потом начинаются небольшие типа усталостные боли в пояснице. Сидеть могу, левая нога пока поднимается на 45 градусов, раньше почти совсем не мог поднять и ходил по утрам еле-еле, благо зима и можно было притворяться, что дорога скользкая . Стараюсь больше ходить и ничего тяжелого не таскать. Вот как-то так. Надеюсь на лучшее.


----------



## gudkov (14 Мар 2012)

Ну полгода прошло, начало попускать. Тридцатку выкинул зря. Карипаин никуда не дошел и дойти не мог априори.


----------



## ylianovich (14 Мар 2012)

Короче - берете колонку от музыкально центра, прислоняете к спине, втыкаете диск с какой-нибудь классикой, главное чтоб побольше
инструментов и... собственно все. ногой можно регулировать громкость и выбирать репертуар. В итоге получаем мощность на порядок больше, более широкий спектр частот, ну и вместо свиста - музыка. Ощущения кстати довольно прикольные - лежишь и чувствуешь как разные части организма периодически входят в резонанс.
Продавая эту методику ( после регистрации, сертификации, защиты диссертации, и.т.д.) можно вернуть не только тридцатку, но и безбедно жить, и даже боевая подруга вернется...


----------



## svv22 (29 Авг 2012)

Прошел год как у меня началось. Отпишу - может, кому интересно. Короче, у меня практически все прошло. Уже месяца три живу как нормальный человек, хожу, сижу, левая нога поднимается на 90 градусов, болей нет. Иногда, правда, если потаскать чего тяжелое, слегка отдает в "верхнюю" часть ноги. Но больше 25 кг стараюсь не поднимать или одеваю корсет. Стараюсь больше ходить. Посмотрим, чего будет ближе к зиме.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (31 Авг 2012)

svv22 написал(а):


> Но больше 25 кг стараюсь не поднимать или одеваю корсет. Посмотрим, чего будет ближе к зиме.


Если не поумнеете и не перестанете тягать, то будет все тоже самое, или хуже.


----------



## гульшат))) (4 Май 2014)

здравствуйте! Ближе к 9 Мая я  вспомнила ,что я тоже "ветеран" избежавшая операцию... Я болеть начала в 2012 году.(и раньше были проблемы с поясницей,но не такие) .Пробовола лечиться как и раньше...деклофенак,витамины,таблетки...Но все хуже и хуже..Сделал МРТ сказали грыжа 5мм...Посоветовали вытяжку..После вытяжки где то месяц порхала,а потом....начались мои мучения..грыжа увеличилась.стала 9мм.Боли адские в пояснице и в левой ноге...перекос таза...по дому даже не могла ходить..2-3 шага сделаю-падаю..Бессоные ночи..жила на обезболевающих.. повезли к мануалисту,посмотрел снимки и сказал что ничем не сможет помочь только нейрохирург решит мой вопрос..поехали к нейрохирургу.он сразу назначил день операции дал направление на анализы..начали сдавать анализы-сделали ФГДС ..результат рак желудка 4 стадии(!) Тоскали по ОНКОцентрам (ходить то не могу).слава богу после перепроверки раковых клеток не нашли,сказали гастрит...второй нейрохирург в платной клинике назначил операцию,поехала в в назначенный день.а его там нет.уволился ... В москву записалась на нуклеопластику..и вот тогда нашла этот форум и начала читать и спрашивать..и форумские девчонки мне подсказали ,что эта пустая трата денег...в ноябре 2013 года поехали на платную операцию ...дождалась в палате своей очереди.повезли меня на операцию,начали подготоовку.что то капать начали в вену...и тут мое сердце подвело,поднялось давление.аритмия началась...Короче сняли с операционного стола...Отправили домой лечить сердечко...кардиолог после обследования назначил 2 операции на сердце.....И вот тогда я на все рекомендации,болезни забила,выбросила все лекарства ...изменила свое существование....начала заниматься на беговой дорожке.в первые дни 3-4 шага и все ...питаться начала по другому.начала пить воду по 2.5 литра в день..и ЗАМЕТЬТЕ- и время прошло почти 2 года! И!О! Чудо! В январе начала чувствовать улучшение! все лучше и лучше!!!сначала ногу отпустило,поясницу,но перекос таза до конца не проходил..и сейчас иногда заметно.если устаю сильно...
   Что я делала??? Самые легкие упражнения ЛФК, 1 раз в день,на беговой дорожке шагала(сейчас уже прохожу по 10км в день),пила воду,и 2 раза съездила на море,очень помогает плавание,похудела на 9 кг,..сейчас я себя чувствую полноценным человеком! Но конечно берегу себя,тяжелое не поднимаю,резких движений  стараюсь не делать..Вот такая моя история)))МРТ снимках грыжа уменьшилась на 1.5 мм...Всех поздравляю с наступающим прекрасным праздником 9 мая !!!
НАШИ ОТЦЫ, ДЕДЫ, ПРАДЕДЫ ПОБЕДИЛИ ФАШИЗМ, А МЫ -ГРЫЖУ ПОБЕДИМ!!!


----------



## Sperans (4 Май 2014)

гульшат))) написал(а):


> начали сдавать анализы-сделали ФГДС ..результат рак желудка 4 стадии(!) Тоскали по ОНКОцентрам (ходить то не могу).слава богу после перепроверки раковых клеток не нашли,сказали гастрит...


Я даже смайла подобрать не смог подходящего....
Вот такая у нас медицина. Тихий ужас.


----------



## гульшат))) (4 Май 2014)

Sperans написал(а):


> Я даже смайла подобрать не смог подходящего....
> Вот такая у нас медицина. Тихий ужас.


Не знаю...почему то везде и всегда мне ставят такие страшные диагнозы... Может быть в районной поликлинике такие специалисты у нас...в течение 2 лет еще ставили остеопороз позвоночника, астму, сердечные какие то болезни))) Но слава богу мой организм не сдается! Побеждает все болезни! Спасибо родителям, что родили меня такой сильной! А все приходящие и уходящие болезни - это испытание только!
Всем всем желаю выздоровления от всяческих болезней, терпимости и удачи во всем!


----------



## Анатолий_79 (27 Май 2014)

Напишу свою историю. Обнаружились грыжи МПД L4-L5(около 7мм) L5-S1(около 4мм) в 2002г (23года) после сделанного МРТ. Поясница болела лет с 17 (это, как я сейчас понимаю L5-S1) терпимо, с периодич. обострениями . Массажи, ЛФК, мануальная и прочее у невропатолога не очень помогали (о грыже и речи не было). В 2001г хорошо хруснуло в пояснице после наклона на прямых ногах (делал зарядку) -это была L4-L5. Стало хуже, добрался до МРТ. Затем началось хождение по кругу, консерват. лечение, физ. процедуры, лфк, массаж, мануальная и прочие шарлатаны. Практически все отговаривали от операции, за исключением н.хирургов(которые и не настаивали). Сам общался с многими после операции которые были на инвалидности (в очередях по больницам и не только), операция совсем не прельщала меня. И вот в 2006г решился на операцию (пообщавшись с теми у кого операция прошла успешно), 4 года терпел, как оказалось зря. Делали микродискэктомию L4-L5 в киевском институте н.хирургии, хирург сказал грыжа была очень большая. Все вроде бы ничего, но примерно через 3 месяца начало болеть там же, и с новой силой - рубцы, спайки. Опять консультации у н.хирургов, курс консерват. лечения и повторная операция (через 5мес после первой) - иссечение рубцов ,спаек. Результат - как заново родился. Пока все нормально и дай Бой будет так.
Грыжа L5-S1 еще в 2002г была давней, дает о себе знать при прострелах(простудах).
Для себя сделал вывод. нужно придерживаться режима (ходьба, ходьба на четвереньках, лфк, не перегружать позвоночник) постоянно и ежедневно, тогда все будет Ок. С годами это забывается, притупляется и как результат ... забрел на этот форум (надеюсь и дай Бог не надолго). 
Не подумайте что я агитирую делать операцию, не все так просто, это не зуб вырвать, но мне помогло.


----------



## svv22 (17 Фев 2016)

Подниму тему. Прошло 5 лет - полет пока нормальный тьфу,тьфу,тьфу . За это время как-то отношение к жизни поменялось, где-то на заднем плане всегда висит мысль, что все счастье может неожиданно кончиться, поэтому ничего на потом не откладываю. Заделался туристом, брожу по горам, прошлым летом 180 км по Укоку пешком и даже на один 4-х тысячник удалось забраться. Может это кому оптимизма прибавит .
з.ы. Была мысль сделать мрт, чтобы узнать чего там, но чет подумал - ну его нафиг


----------



## Natky (20 Апр 2016)

Всем привет) отмечусь в этой теме, потому как я пока ещё отношусь к ветеранам избежавшим, так сказать) Грыжа L5-S1 8 мм у меня обнаружилась в 2008 году, курсы электрофореза с карипазимом, давшие положительный результат. После этого почти 7 лет не вспоминала о грыже, (но вела себя довольно хорошо, не таскала тяжёлого, делала гимнастику) пока осенью 2014 одним прекрасным утром не смогла встать. Причём ложилась спать абсолютно нормальная. Просто вылежать в МРТ смогла только через 2,5 месяца - на снимке грыжа уже 15 мм. С тех пор пыталась карипзимом хоть как-то повлиять, по привычке, но в результате на сегодняшний день имею признаки секвестрирования, грыжа уже 19 мм, и на L4-L5 ещё одна её некрупная подруга. Только благодаря анатомическим особенностям моего скелета чувствую себя удовлетворительно. Вчера была на консультации с нейрохирургом, он сказал с такой огромной грыжей таких подвижных и ходячих пациентов пока не встречал. Тихо радуюсь хотя бы этому))  Так что всё-таки никуда она не денется((( Планирую сдаваться. Пришла сюда почитать про импланты, чтоб хоть знать за что деньги платить буду.


----------



## *НАФАНЯ* (20 Апр 2016)

15 лет живу с грыжей 8 мм, с листезом (большим) и с артрозом. Я в принципе не знаю, как живут здоровые люди, мне не знакома жизнь без боли. Было дважды обострение. Первый раз - два года, сильные боли, не слушалась нога и ходить нормально не могла. Второй раз - шесть лет, сильные боли и сидеть на попе вообще не могла. Пройдена куча всевозможных консультаций и процедур, потрачена не одна сотня тысяч денег. Не прооперировалась, потому что боюсь остаться инвалидом. 
На данный момент чувствую себя удовлетворительно.


----------



## Natky (21 Апр 2016)

Ну вот и я аналогично привыкла к имеющейся боли, и если бы знать что так же будет продолжаться и дальше, и не думать о абсолютно неизбежных дегенеративных изменениях (страшно представить что будет с моим позвоночником хотя бы через 10 лет), то тоже бы не решилась на операцию. Но пришла к заключению что риск операции всё-таки меньше, чем постоянно жить на вулкане. Ну и 19 мм это всё же страшно(( даже просто в цифре размеров м/п грыжи. У меня и там осталось то всего 4 мм просвета.


----------

